# What are you thinking about?



## foodie (Apr 27, 2010)

Im just really thinking about moving...you?


----------



## VagueResemblance (Apr 17, 2010)

Immortality.

Specifically, Karl Jung's experiments along those lines. Once upon a time, he got a wild hair up his arse about this specific subspecies of dolphin from the Caribbean. None had ever been observed to die of old age, so he thought this was it, immortal vertebrates of a high order, and imported a family to study. Great pains were taken to provide an environment as close to the original, including the correct sand in the mini-oceanarium that was built for them, correct flora...even correct fauna. Since the dolphins had been seen to interact with a particular species of seagull he set out to import some gulls.

They were delivered one day, he sent out an assistant to fetch the cage from a train depot, and as luck would have it the assistant ran into a bloody LION. Escaped from a zoo. Old, sleepy and lame in one leg, but still a lion, the assistant was quite dismayed when he saw the beast sprawled in front of the door to Jung's little oceanarium research facility thing.

Thinking it would keep the birds quiet he clutched the cage to his chest, wrapped it in halves of his overcoat, gingerly _stepped over_ the lion

and was promptly arrested for smuggling Jung's gulls across a sedate lion for immortal porpoises.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Whether or not I should go to bed right now =^/


----------



## mcmuffinme (Mar 12, 2010)

Should I take more drugs or have I had enough?


----------



## mbp86 (May 11, 2010)

My thread being locked


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

Living alone.


----------



## Saekon (Jan 13, 2010)

Faster interwebs (shaped).


----------



## Zeddicus (Apr 1, 2009)

Metaphysics.

And the possibility that if there _is_ an afterlife and I were to die right now, my immediate family members would also die someday, and then we'd all be together again. Or, our consciousness simply ceases to exist when we die, in which case nothing really matters in the end.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

My height, if I'm still growing


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Never finding a girlfriend.


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

About one of my friends. she is having surgery this friday =/


----------



## CeilingStarer (Dec 29, 2009)

How hard my future is going to be.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

when (if ever) i'm gonna move out of my mom's house and get a job and do normal stuff and things.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Aloysius said:


> when (if ever) i'm gonna move out of my mom's house and get a job and do normal stuff and things.


Something along these lines


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Thinking about how to get my head out of the clouds and stop lamenting the fact that life isn't perfect.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Ha, her.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

Tommorrows day at work - i have nearly finished my training and i'm expected to do things on my own with full responsibility *gasps*, and i've had to take in so much since i started..

Car insurance

Moving into the city in the next few weeks (Yay)

My current position in life - where do i wanna go from here

How to become more positive and goal driven - i started off doing this last year, but somehow i lost the motivation to do this.


----------



## WalkingOnEggShells (Mar 17, 2010)

Does milk really have pus (and traces of blood) in it, or are those just purely vegan scares?


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

I need to take a shower and get ready for nightly prayers. Need to gather work clothes.


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

Amazon.com. An item I had been looking at for a few days suddenly went up 7 dollars in price, then recently went back down. I think they are trying to jostle me into spending money. **** them.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

WalkingOnEggShells said:


> Does milk really have pus (and traces of blood) in it, or are those just purely vegan scares?


Vegan scares. Milk is pasteurized. 

My thought? Why this darned bruxism is so bad with Paxil! I have had to have two teeth repaired and bonded.


----------



## VagueResemblance (Apr 17, 2010)

millenniumman75 said:


> Vegan scares. Milk is pasteurized.


Pasteurization is just heating the stuff; nothing gets filtered out. YUM

Pasteurized milk has a nasty aftertaste, to me, I'm too used to raw. Damn you, Louis Pasteur!


----------



## Pocketfox (Jul 3, 2009)

What is it about death that bothers me so much? Probably the hours.


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

That i have to get dressed soon, sort out my newspapers for my newspaper round job and deliver the newspapers, and in the hope that it won't rain on me as I do it


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Having a kip.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

How much jolly ranchers suck


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

unnecessary thought


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

That I really hope I get a job I applied for!


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

WalkingOnEggShells said:


> Does milk really have pus (and traces of blood) in it, or are those just purely vegan scares?


Just Vegan scares, take no notice! Milk is yummy


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

That Donald Glover being Spider-Man is like a sexual fantasy come true. Spider-Man isn't my favorite superhero but Donald Glover could make him my favorite.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

That dress I tried on today...but it cost too much to just sit in my wardrobe


----------



## LeDiskoLove99 (Jun 7, 2010)

How awesome my new computer is! I'm hoping my cousin can fix the sound problem soon and I think it's time to customize said new computer.

I'm such a dork.


----------



## WalkingOnEggShells (Mar 17, 2010)

millenniumman75 said:


> Vegan scares. Milk is pasteurized.
> 
> My thought? Why this darned bruxism is so bad with Paxil! I have had to have two teeth repaired and bonded.





VagueResemblance said:


> Pasteurization is just heating the stuff; nothing gets filtered out. YUM
> 
> Pasteurized milk has a nasty aftertaste, to me, I'm too used to raw. Damn you, Louis Pasteur!


This leaves me back to square one, uncertain.


----------



## Lensa (Mar 12, 2010)

How tired I am and how annoying and boring this essay I have to work on is.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

important life issues


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

I just took my first pill of my new sleep meds, and I'm feeling pretty comfy in my bed. I haven't felt this comfy in a few weeks, which makes me soooo happy. I may get a full night's rest!


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

Tomorrows day at work - please let it pass without any difficulties (sooo not gonna happen, especially with me!)

World Cup!


----------



## imt (Sep 22, 2008)

I'm thinking of whether I should eat this giant cookie, at this time of night.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

I'm thinking "yay sleep in in the morning"


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Corned Beef and cabbage smells good and will be done soon... hoping a very good friend of mine had a good night out with friends... and looking forward to my son being home soon... life is good.


----------



## foodie (Apr 27, 2010)

caflme said:


> Corned Beef and cabbage smells good and will be done soon... hoping a very good friend of mine had a good night out with friends... and looking forward to my son being home soon... life is good.


lol im having the same thing tonight unfortunalty...lol..it was good last night but i hate leftovers lol...and thats awesome your son is coming home yay  Glad to hear things are going well for you


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

MMA Expo tomorrow


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

foodie said:


> lol im having the same thing tonight unfortunalty...lol..it was good last night but i hate leftovers lol...and thats awesome your son is coming home yay  Glad to hear things are going well for you


 I like leftovers (because I hate waste) as long as it is something I've cooked. I am not usually happy about other people's leftovers - though I tolerate it. If it is my own cooking I know when I cooked it, how I cooked it and how long it's been since I cooked it, and I have the choice to not eat it without guilt.

Thanks.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

The fact that since I almost never wear nail polish, I'm not that great at applying it. Booo.


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

I wish I could skydive on the moon Titan. Since Titan's gravity is only 1/7th as strong as Earth's it would take a long time to land on the surface. :lol


----------



## fruit loop (Oct 22, 2009)

im thinking wether to stay in bed and sleep or get up and put all my clothes away sleep is looking like such a good option tho ha


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Um, still her.


----------



## ktbare (Sep 13, 2009)

Being stupid, that I'm sick of people taking life too seriously and feeling like I'm expected to too.


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

How impossible it is to communicate with him


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

Impending doom. Am I making it out to be more than it is, or not enough?


----------



## cmr (Apr 8, 2010)

Nothing.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

wonder that right option is....


----------



## lucyinthesky (Mar 29, 2009)

If I'm intelligent enough to get accepted by my chosen universities. If I'll be able to go at all.

Wondering that if I spent less time on here things would be different


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Even though I'm not the best nail polish applicator, my nails look kinda cute. Pretty turquoise.


----------



## Zeddicus (Apr 1, 2009)

We do *not* need other people in our lives. We want other people in our lives, but we don't need them. Why do we want them? There are many reasons why, but the basic fact is that we don't need other people in our lives. We are all we need, but not until we realize it.

What if you had grown up as the only human being in existence? Without ever seeing another person? What if society was an unknown concept?

We don't _have_ to live within society. We can very well exclude ourselves from it altogether and become hermits, living in solace and isolation, doing whatsoever we please as is within our means.

Have you ever gone any length of time, doing whatever it is that you do, without the intent of whatever you are doing being influenced by a desire to, in some real or perceived way, ultimately interact with one or more human beings in some way, shape, or form?

Ask yourself: Why do you do whatever it is that you do? Why do you walk to school? Why do you drive to work? Why do you exercise? Why do you strive to earn good grades in school?

Have you ever done anything *not* for the ultimate sake of interacting with society? Perhaps, at times, you have.

Can you imagine living a life that lies beyond the boundaries of interacting with society? The life of a "hermit"?

Can you truly live alone all by yourself? Yes, you can.

Would you?


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

The raid on the Holy Island of Lindisfarne.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

I was informed this morning that relatives from Nebraska are coming over tonight. We're going to dinner an then they're sleeping over...in my room. So I'm currently thinking that I don't want their bratty kids to be trouble in public and I don't want them to sleep in my room and I should hide some things cuz I don't entirely trust them and it's not fair that my weekend has been all about entertaining extended family. *sigh* I'll live.


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

Should I go buy my daughter's birthday gifts/decor? But I feel tired.


----------



## TheCanadian1 (Sep 14, 2009)

I just don't want to try anymore... I'm sick of how I feel lately... I want to be happy again.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

I probably ought to have something for dinner. I don't know what.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

The fact that my depression hurts more than just me, it affects my family as well


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

A guy.


----------



## mcmuffinme (Mar 12, 2010)

I'm thinking about how much I'm f-ing up as an employee at my job. My managers have had to speak with me, and I've been a little snappy with some people and started doing sloppy work. It all started going downhill just when I got my wisdom teeth out. It's like I can't focus with this pain, or maybe I'm just making excuses. 

I hate feeling like others view me as incompetent. I especially hate that I'm making my sister look bad who helped get me the job...

...the only up side is that there's this ridiculously stupid guy that works as a buser at the restaurant, and a server who's REALLY got his head in the clouds so I figure I'm not the worst they have to deal with...at the very least.


----------



## sacred (May 25, 2009)

the demo of gears of war 3 tomorrow night on spike. god dam i havent had this kind of anticipation for any game or movie in a long time.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Wondering why I'm still up =S


----------



## Witchcraft (Jan 19, 2010)

wondering whether to venture going to a supermarket alone


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

This job I applied too actually sounds kind of interesting. I hope I hear back from them.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

People have been lying, boldfaced, by omission...they've avoided certain important subjects and they've made stupid decisions, not get over them in a month decisions but dramatically affcts an innocent person for their entire life and I don't know what to say to these people anymore. One more lie and I'm breaking ****.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

My Boyfriend.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

How dense I am.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

That...her.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

That I might not feel all that special sexually with him cuz he's been around some crazy parks and I haven't been around any parks so naturally things are out of balance. He says he feels special because everything would be my first time for this and that...but I don't get that feeling when I think about it and it kinda sucks. There probably aren't many things left that could be a first for him.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

If I should continue growing out my pathetic excuse for a beard, or just let age and physically maturity take its course before I try again.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

black holes


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

Wouldn't it be lovely if some kittens were born with pink fur and you didn't actually have to paint them yourself?


----------



## cmr (Apr 8, 2010)

My appointment with a nurse practitioner today. :hide


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

A really weird dream I had. This drag queen did my hair and nails but we were in this house and this couple was having sex in the room right next to us and then the dining room chairs had a weird pattern on it that everyone thought wasn't supposed to be there but to me it looked like the chairs came that way and then all of a sudden I was going to this school and I was giving out ice cream....


----------



## Witchcraft (Jan 19, 2010)

my miserable existence


----------



## Kaine (Jul 17, 2009)

I miss her. But my aim is getting better.


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

Sex. Shocking, I know.


----------



## Serene Sweetheart (Jun 15, 2010)

uh eeh uh ah ah ting ting walla walla bing bang~ :boogie

(witch doctor btw xD)


----------



## intrikate (Feb 22, 2010)

^ Thats a fun song 

I'm thinking about how much revision I have to do for a psychology exam soon.

I took pictures of horses today. I want one.


----------



## Serene Sweetheart (Jun 15, 2010)

Redwall the television series.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

Disability and underpants.


----------



## lastofthekews (May 11, 2009)

a certain someone


----------



## Pocketfox (Jul 3, 2009)

While taking my afternoon walk today, I had more morbid thoughts. What is it about death that bothers me so much?

Probably the hours


----------



## actionman (Jun 4, 2010)

About how depressed i feel because of how lonely i am. Dont feel good today at all. How i've lived this long without settling down with a girlfriend. What a waste of life.


----------



## foodie (Apr 27, 2010)

when will my medical insurance come through...and will i make a friend that I can talk to about everything thats bothering me!!!!


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

How the hell am i gonna open this jar of salsa dip?? Its teasing me as i'm really hungry and it won't open!!!


----------



## still shy (Jun 27, 2010)

How many pointless posts, compared to productive ones...


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

Failing my classes.


----------



## CandySays (Apr 6, 2008)

My boyfriend is my dream guy.


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

How there are always a few rotten eggs that try to get people down for no real reason except to make themselves feel better.


----------



## foodie (Apr 27, 2010)

i wish this site was a dating site too


----------



## toughcookie (Jul 21, 2010)

I'm thinking about the last post I wrote about eating meat. I'm also thinking about how I'm going to prepare for bed. I'm kind of hungry, but do I want to eat before I lay down? Am I that hungry? My feet hurt. Should I take a bath before bed? I dunno... My thoughts are like dominoes.


----------



## rickey (Jun 22, 2010)

where do you look for volunteer work?


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I need that car, and I need it now.

Replace need with want. But god damn I want.


----------



## uffie (May 11, 2010)

stuff


----------



## EmptyRoom (Jul 28, 2010)

Medical school?
Should I do it?


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

How the heck am I supposed to get everything done that needs to in one day? Not enough hours in a day, it's so frusterating.
Also thinking: pizza, nomnomnom hmmm good.


----------



## Northern Lights (Jul 22, 2010)

I am thinking about a friend of mine who'll come for a visit tomorrow. :yes


----------



## uffie (May 11, 2010)

her =/ i wish i stayed


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

I _really_ want to go back to bed.

Cold mornings are making it harder and harder to get up.


----------



## Pure Phobia (Apr 29, 2010)

The theories of death and how I can draw facial features such as lips.

Gotta draw these lips on this pretty face!


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

I don't know, stuff.


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

How badly I screwed up
I just can't wait until enough time has passed that this whole experience is way behind me
I want to be able to just not care


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

How badly I seem to be at communicating, it's very frustrating.


----------



## Manic Monkey (Sep 6, 2010)

How high cheekbones are an attribute to a person that is considered excellent, but when in transition from normal to high, appear as if dents.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

my head brain: Social Anxiety :rain

my second head (down there...): sex, sex, and moar sex! :evil i bet you can't guess where this brain is


----------



## AK32 (Sep 2, 2010)

That everything I ever thought about a certin person was wrong.


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

How much work I have ahead of me in resolving my issues. How hopeless things feel again. How much I hate that I have no friends really left that I can confide in and talk to openly about my feelings. How I thought some people were friends but weren't. How naive and gullible I really am deep down. How truly different I feel I am from other people. How profoundly lonely I am.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

EmptyRoom said:


> Medical school?
> Should I do it?


Yes - go for it!


----------



## EmptyRoom (Jul 28, 2010)




----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Travel and holidays and who I want to be with and telling my family stuff that they're going to have to know sooner or later (good stuff, but I don't want the attention) and my imaginary future scenarios (something I shouldn't do, but do often).


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

EmptyRoom said:


>


Ahaha! Love that! And I love how he draws Rod Sterling.


----------



## Misanthropic (Jun 25, 2010)

Music


----------



## jlotz123 (Dec 11, 2009)

This is on my mind every day


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Going to bed without brushing my teeth, but I can't even though I could fall asleep as I'm typing this.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

My mom


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

How great everything is, and how likely a fall from grace might be.


----------



## miminka (May 10, 2009)

I wish my friend would call me already... I haven't talked to her in two days.


----------



## accepting myself (Jun 27, 2010)

Is my neighbor moving away or not??? I can't stop thinking about it and its driving me nuts!!! LOL


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

The large spider my friend told me about seeing crawling on her duvet in the moonlight.


----------



## jtb3485 (Nov 9, 2003)

Should I start my laundry now or wait until tomorrow?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

What am I going to eat?


----------



## emerge (Sep 8, 2010)

Modeling as in wanting to.


----------



## Lachlan (Jul 3, 2008)

what was emerge thinking of when she picked that username? but actually, before , when i saw the thread title, i was musing on the boerdom i was currently feeling, and what a joke my life is becomming, so what more constructive thing to do than post in a thread like this?

V hehe


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

EmptyRoom said:


>


I <3 tales of mere existance :teeth


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

How I almost lost my balance and almost fell backwards today in front of a group of people. I am one of the clumsiest people evar.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Arrested Development said:


> I just noticed that BetaBoy90 requested a permanent ban. I don't think I so much as posted on the same page as him, but this makes me sad. *sniff*sniff* Good luck with everything BB90, wherever you are. . .


Yeah, I wasn't close personal friends with him or anything, but I enjoyed his posts and I talked to him a teeny tiny bit in chat and in threads. He definitely had a presence here. Will be missed. Wishing him luck too.

I'm feeling mentally and emotionally healthy again. I haven't been in this place for months. Now if I can just stay right here...


----------



## Zeddicus (Apr 1, 2009)

What am I not thinking about.


----------



## quiet0lady (Sep 29, 2009)

How bad I'm going to do this morning... couldn't sleep and I have a head cold. This is going to be rough. :afr


----------



## rockguitarist89 (Sep 22, 2010)

I'm thinking about my interview I have to conduct with the CEO of a small business. I have to leave in less than an hour, and I'm nervous. I kind of know the guy b/c I was friends with his son, but I've never really been around him and I haven't talked to his son in 6 years.

Oh well, you gotta do what you gotta do for university projects.


----------



## ktbare (Sep 13, 2009)

Worrying about my kids, its getting bad again. I need to know how they are all the time. I'm sick of this crap, I just want them back, no one loves them as much as I do, no one can keep them as safe as me.


----------



## Sammy J (Jul 29, 2009)

Too many things, but mainly....pain killers and good they make me feel <3


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

the things i should be doing instead :sigh

also, don't do it rawr....don't!!!


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

Studying...test....studying...test..."Oh god, I just want to watch TV right now!"......studying....studying....studying....sleep for 2 hours...wake up...studying...studying.....test.....sleep for 12.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Not what - who...


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

Wondering what nightrain is thinking about and whether or not rawrboy did something he told himself not to do.



I should finish that literature and computer homework that's due tomorrow.


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

- How much MJ kicks ***
- What I want to study at uni when I apply
- How much I need to start being myself when interacting with others. How little it matters if someone won't like that. I just need to find people who do. I already found some.


----------



## Belshazzar (Apr 12, 2010)

There's not enough time in one life to do everything I want to do. And I'm not doing a very good job at being efficient about it either. :sigh  and other depressive smilies.


----------



## rickey (Jun 22, 2010)

balance good, then everything good


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

Death, and how to induce it.

Also, what I'm going to spend my birthday money on. I've got loads of it, but not quite enough to afford anything that I actually want to buy.


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

What to buy in town tomorrow. First time shopping since I got paid. Reckon £500 is reasonable spending dolla


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

That it kind of bothers me that I just paid almost double for my ticket to Imogen Heap's concert just because it's sold out and I had to buy it from some ba$tard who probably bought a bunch of them with the intention of making money...

On the other hand I'm thinking it will be an awesome concert.


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

^Imogen's awesome.

I am going to bed late yet again. :dead


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

i'm thinking about.........threads on here


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

I've been thinking about moving as well. I can't right now but the road to getting there has been on my mind constantly, causing stress of course, because it's all riding on a decision I have to make very soon. Also, family things that make me sad and clothing I can buy right now but won't because I need to save money which makes me happy and a bit sad. I've been thinking too much lately so I've also been thinking of how not to think.


----------



## EmptyRoom (Jul 28, 2010)

I'm thinking of my current instability of my sanity.
I feel like I'm losing it, while at the same time things aren't moving at all, that nothing is happening and that everything is falling apart.


----------



## lazy calm (Aug 1, 2010)

what i think i think :eyes


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

I'm thinking of how I'm going to deal with the fact that I was violated and betrayed by someone who posed as a "friend" to me for the past 4 years.


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

Olazet91 said:


> I'm thinking of how I'm going to deal with the fact that I was violated and betrayed by someone who posed as a "friend" to me for the past 4 years.


I'm so sorry to hear that. Something similar happened to me this year although in my case it had been a relationship of less than a year, but it still caused major hurt, anger and humiliation and took time to recover from. I'm still recovering from it, but thankfully it's getting much better now after a few months have passed.

I wish you strength in dealing with what happened. Time does heal wounds.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

I'm thinking 4 years is a lot/short time...


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

Think'n about getting a small job ,

How I havn't had a boyfran in over two years ... justt not good enough though..

& what's going to be my next excuss to not hang-out with this outgoing loud ex bestfreind.. hmm =p


----------



## Wrangler (Oct 3, 2010)

I want to start bowling..


----------



## Hunterhod (Oct 20, 2010)

Now that the question has been posed, I can't seem to think of anything to think about, lol.


----------



## Mercedes (Oct 10, 2010)

I'm thinking about how tired I am and that I need to go to bed, again. It's the same thing every night. What gives?


----------



## haku001 (Oct 21, 2010)

thinking why am I'm not/have not studying for my physics quiz right now even though it's tomorrow in the morning


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

thinkin about what i'm thinkin about


----------



## Hunterhod (Oct 20, 2010)

Thinking about how much I procrastinate, especially in reference to school. I want to be successful and know that I'm more than capable of good grades, but I always end up cramming late at night


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

A guy.


----------



## Ununderstood (Jun 8, 2005)

Thinking about this incident that happened in college today. I sat in a desk behind a group of girls during a study session before the actual class and there was one seat in front of me empty which was also part of their group 4 (they where in a circle). The girl in that seat had gone to the restroom and once she came in she pulled the seat so close to the other girls as if I was going to bite her or something. 

I know they made some facial and physical gestures regarding me so I just tried to ignore it.


----------



## Contented Squid (Oct 16, 2010)

I'm thinking about....

Changing my job
Exercise
Wheather or not this guy at work likes me
Getting my permit friday


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Thinking about making myself write everyday. Like, you know, a journal.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

How I really don't want to go into work tomorrow...


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

god I want this laptop
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250711014486&ssPageName=ADME:B:WNA:US:1123

I just went to sony's vaio configure to order site and gave it all the same features, it would cost $1499 brand new.

so I have a little over $800 dollars left over from school and with a little luck I could probably win that laptop on ebay. the downsides are that it's been used for '2 months' which may or may not be true. and probably doesn't come with a warranty.

I also have two wisdom teeth that need to be pulled and guess who doesn't have dental insurance.
One of them is starting to hurt a little...I think I know where my money is going.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

I'm thinking about having to wake up at 6AM to go to work and how I should be making my way to bed right this second. I shall do that.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

I'm thinking about how a dear friend just pushed me from overload to near breakdown with a few words and attitude problem. All because she cannot handle her own fears. Do I have to carry everyone?


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

I'm thinking about a lot of really important things, university, happiness, life, relationships.

And bewbs every five to ten. But that's a given.


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

My future happiness?


----------



## accepting myself (Jun 27, 2010)

Thanksgiving party next week at this hour. I HAVE TO STOP!!!!!


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Wonder what I'll be doing tomorrow night.


----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 2, 2007)

I'm wondering if anybody reads any posts in this thread besides their own. You all suck.


----------



## lazy calm (Aug 1, 2010)

i just accidentally swallowed some ash and my eyes started to bleed;

so what happens now..


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Cheesecake said:


> I'm wondering if anybody reads any posts in this thread besides their own. You all suck.


Hey, hey now. I don't suck!

Linzer cookies. They're so tasty. I only ate 2 like a good girl but I really wanted to eat them all. :b
Also, I need to decide if I'm gonna be brave enough to invite people over to make gingerbread houses. The problem, I only have 2 people I'd for sure invite, and maybe 3 or 4 people I'd maybe invite. I don't wanna invite those maybes and then they say no and think, "why would she invite me?" *sigh*


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

How I just had an entire phone conversation with my friend on autopilot. I don't know what was said. It turns out I gave the appropriate responses unconsciously. I now don't know if or when we're going to meet for lunch.


----------



## foodie (Apr 27, 2010)

.


----------



## nork123 (Oct 22, 2009)

I was thinking about thinking about whatever it is i'm always thinking about


----------



## awkwardface (Jun 11, 2011)

Cheesecake said:


> I'm wondering if anybody reads any posts in this thread besides their own. You all suck.


I didn't even intend to post until I read this but dude, _chill_. Maybe some people are just being relevant to the thread topic, which is to post whatever it is they're thinking about.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Moving too. I'm applying for transfers to either California, a warm sunny locale or new York. I'm also thinking of a business idea and how to execute it w/o messing it up or having others steal it. And a new bicycle. I Love to ride my bicycle just like Freddie did.


----------



## Raulz0r (Jun 4, 2011)

Wonder what should I do now, Watch Married with Children and eat some Skittles or play something


----------



## noyadefleur (Oct 26, 2010)

Thinking about how I ever managed to get myself to the point of no return in this situation.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

1. There's this little bump on my scalp and I'm not really quite sure what it is. It kind of feels like a small skin tag. I was gonna shave my head today but I'm not sure because I've been playing with this thing for two or three days and it might be a little irritated. 

2. That headache went away in record time. 

3. I think I'm gonna have a Pepsi in a few minutes. 

4. I really need to stop eating whatever caused that.


----------



## Ironpain (Aug 8, 2010)

My girlfriend, she went away with her parents for a few days but she'll be back. Miss my Lindsay  also I'm thinking about what we males always think about... Delicious Ribs and Beer  :boogie


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

What will I do today?


----------



## mrmarc (Jul 10, 2011)

Whether or not to make food...but it's getting late.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

My thoughts are all so negative....ni maith liom


----------



## AK32 (Sep 2, 2010)

How tired I am right now.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Someone. :rain


----------



## gomenne (Oct 3, 2009)

I can never get anything I want in life, ever, not a single thing.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Tomorrow...


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

several things, I guess. getting older. this is so NOT me. I do NOT look like that. 
I've been asked to move in with someone. I have no illusions. It ain't love, but it ain't exactly just friends either. It would be mutually financially beneficial, for sure. He's fit, outlook on life is realistic but not too jaundiced, and I'll think something, then he does it. Like today. I thought how he seemed to have forgotten all about Little Teapot. It's been months. then he sends me an email that starts with Little Teapot. things like that are nice. 

but I don't know. I'm still a little bruised. I still feel like I've been psychologically beaten. I don't know if this will be good for me. 

Earlier today, i made a judgment call. I was asked to do a favor, and I did it without hesitation, even though it could potentially put me in a situation I did not want to be in. HOwever, the person I did the favor for is very important to me, and does a lot for me. So i didn't mind. The situation turned into the scenario I did not want to be in - in fact, it couldn't have been much worse. I hated every minute of it, it was distasteful to me. So, afterward, I told the person that this favor made up for a previous thing I had done that was not so nice, but was due to my SA. The person said no, it doesn't make up for it, that the situation I smiled through today was not that bad, etc etc. 

I'm proud to say I exercised good judgment and bit my tongue. I kept my thoughts to myself in order not to cause this person any hurt. I could have easily argued and felt justified, but I know that sometimes you have to put yourself out for others, sometimes. You have to decide who's worth it and who isn't. YOu have to realize that things aren't always going to go your way, and there are certain things you just have to do, depending on who you're doing it for. 

I'm thinking about my job search. I hope I get an offer this week. If I do, then I will know what to do. About several things. And people. 

the state of my car. the glass roof thingie which i didn't even want shattered yesterday on the highway. glass rained down. it was very sparkly. it will be very expensive. what can possibly happen next? all four tires spontaneously burst? Engine blow up? what?


----------



## Cole87 (Aug 15, 2011)

How I'm pretty much always bored, and how I wish I had someone to hang around.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Food.:um


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

How much I don't want to go to work later today.


----------



## mrmarc (Jul 10, 2011)

Wishing that i said hi or something instead of the awkwardness of 'oh no you go first' on the bus.
/facepalm.


----------



## Cole87 (Aug 15, 2011)

Bored, thinking of watching a movie.


----------



## mrmarc (Jul 10, 2011)

That my leg *really really* hurts right now, but my tattoo is awesome.
Awwwwyeaaahhhh ;D


----------



## Witchcraft (Jan 19, 2010)

him


----------



## MsMusic (Jan 31, 2011)

If I had a choice between meeting my favorite actress or band or doing something special for my mom, I wouldn't even have to think about it. I'd choose my mom. She is the reason I wake up every morning. She's my bff.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Knitting is really relaxing


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

I'm freaking out right now so it's one thought racing after another. I feel like blowing up. I'm just so aware of every little pindrop around me. Hear the kettle water boiling while hearing music coming from a car far away along with my mom agreeing with my dad about something alone with the sound of every keystroke I am making. Oh look, the kitty.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

What the hell kind of fruit is a pluot?


----------



## misspeachy (Aug 11, 2011)

tomorrow, and how Ive probably already messed that up! Welldone Jessica :blank


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

The song I'm listening to right right now.

You Know That I Love You - Donell Jones.


----------



## DazdNConfuzd (Jul 11, 2011)

How much I'd love to be in a relationship!


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Getting laid with a hot babe


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

Why do I still listen to this band? Good memories tied to it I guess, huh strange.


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

panicking about university orientations and 'frosh week'.


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

How I haven't been online lately. 

WHAT IS HAPPENING TO ME.


----------



## Cole87 (Aug 15, 2011)

Wanting someone next to me ( a female )


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

stuff.


----------



## Aeroflot (Jul 26, 2011)

Nada. Trying to find something interesting.


----------



## miminka (May 10, 2009)

Lately I have been comforted by the thought of going up to my family's cottage by myself in late autumn. Well.. I wouldn't be so generous as to call it a cottage. It's more like a shack, at best. But it's on the French River.. way up in the wilderness and can only be reached by boat. I would just need to spend a week or two there. Alone, gloriously alone.. wearing the same pullover sweater every day, reading, knitting by the fire.. living off a diet of tea, rice and baguettes, fishing in the evenings, listening to the trains go by and the occasional motor boat in the distance. A cold shower.. wood stoves, a grainy old television.. and solitude. 

I would curl up on the ratty armchair with a cup of rosehip tea and watch the sun set over the cliffs and evergreen trees. I could escape from everything and everyone for a time. Perhaps things would begin to make sense.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

A nice nap


----------



## SaDa (Jul 30, 2011)

what I would like to say to some girls at work..if I had the balls to


----------



## aquilla (Aug 18, 2011)

Truddi. And its strange, cuz I havent thought about her for a couple of weeks.


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

How unbelievably gorgeous this dude's face was in this movie.

Me right now:


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I love whoever told me to listen to the Slits. I LOVE YOU I LOVE YOU.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

A lovely woman I met last Saturday


----------



## Godless1 (Aug 1, 2008)

What the **** am I doing with my life? Why am I so pathetic? Why don't I give a ****? Why do I do absolutely nothing to improve my life? Why can't I ever sleep? Why won't everyone just leave me alone? How long can I actually live like this? Is it just a matter of time before I lose it? Am I going to end up homeless? Living in a mental ward? Would that really be that bad? Do I want anything out of life?


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Godless1 said:


> What the **** am I doing with my life? Why am I so pathetic? Why don't I give a ****? Why do I do absolutely nothing to improve my life? Why can't I ever sleep? Why won't everyone just leave me alone? How long can I actually live like this? Is it just a matter of time before I lose it? Am I going to end up homeless? Living in a mental ward? Would that really be that bad? Do I want anything out of life?


Ya man...exactly.:blank


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

Wanting to see someone right now :\ Saw them earlier today during my break before a class of mine and it was just wonderful. *sighs*


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I'm wondering why it's so hard for people to understand such simple concepts!


----------



## Godless1 (Aug 1, 2008)

strawberryjulius said:


> I'm wondering why it's so hard for people to understand such simple concepts!


What do you mean?


----------



## aquilla (Aug 18, 2011)

London.


----------



## rainbowOne (Sep 26, 2010)

how everything's probably going to go wrong :|


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays (Apr 10, 2011)

Workworkworkworkwork. I wish time and money weren't mutually exclusive.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

I'm glad my cousin doesn't have any headaches today.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

I don't know where my life is going. Or what it is I want to do with it. Or what field I want to go into. Or where I want to go. Or just well anything. I know nothing. I am completely stressed out. What a way to spend the end of my summer. The added pressure from my useless family members isn't helping the situation. God, I hate that I seem to have lost, before I even started. The schooling system just sucks.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Being with someone.


----------



## Teacher37 (Aug 22, 2011)

Trying to motivate myself into doing all the things I planned for the day ahead instead of sleeping till late afternoon.


----------



## Arisa1536 (Dec 8, 2009)

This poppy tea is amazing and its legal  
Had a cup to calm my anxiety and depression that hit me recently, its soo good.:b


----------



## vash (Aug 16, 2010)

Thinking about watching some Star Trek: TNG.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (May 27, 2011)

Ladybugs and Raisin Bran


----------



## spacebound_rocketship (Nov 21, 2009)

The time my mom ALMOST dated the father of the most popular girl in high school.

I'm so happy someone ruined that _almost_ relationship O.O
Imagine that. The most popular girl in hs and the most socially retarded girl in hs living together *facepalm*


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

How much I have to do tomorrow and hoping all my stuff fits in my car! Also if I will like my new scrubs that are waiting for me when I get to my Mom's house OH and my new shoes!


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

Should I watch _Rise of the Planet of the Apes_ or _Crazy.Stupid.Love.?_ I'm a sucker for rom-coms but hey, an action/adventure/thriller's always good. Plus, Tom Felton's in it sooooo... _Rise of the Planet of the Apes_ it is.

Thing is, I'm not even sure if I should go, cause then I'd have to go alone, which I'd be totally fine with if there was no chance that I'd come across someone I did know. That just screams _awkward!_

Sooooo looks like I'm gonna have to talk myself into going.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Sex and food.

*does the chimp scratch*


----------



## alex123 (Aug 25, 2011)

Oh great, im still awake........


----------



## mrmarc (Jul 10, 2011)

Worried about my dog, i'm actually more bothered about this than..well. Actually never mind it'll make me sound callus lol.
And how i can stop myself feeling so lonely, this is getting ridiculous:/
Seriously, ugh ;-;


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

Mission accomplished! Talked myself into going alone after all.

_Rise of the Planet of the Apes_ was an _awesome_ movie! It was different from the movies I usually watch, good different. Although it wasn't the greatest movie to watch alone in the sense that the theaters were _overflowing_ with people. I dunno, maybe that was a good thing, it meant that no one paid attention to me, they were too busy looking for seats.

My conclusion: I should talk myself into watching movies alone more often. It only feels uncomfortable if you let the chatter get to you. So the bits that caused the most anxiety were standing in line to buy a ticket and waiting for the actual movie to start. Overall, I'm glad I decided to go watch it though!


----------



## vash (Aug 16, 2010)

How happy I would be if my father would just have a heart attack right now.


----------



## vash (Aug 16, 2010)

I need a Death Note to write my dads name on it.


----------



## regimes (Aug 24, 2011)

thinking that i come on this forum more to express my opinions rather than talk about SA.

also is it weird that i consider myself straight but find myself acting with more masculine qualities?
lol idk.


----------



## sully20 (Mar 12, 2005)

How horribly unprepared I am for my classes tomorrow.


----------



## alex123 (Aug 25, 2011)

I must finish silent hill 4...... for the second time......


----------



## aquilla (Aug 18, 2011)

How i want to go back to school. Im so bored, that i just watch stupid shows on tv and do nothing else. Boredom kills me


----------



## notna (Aug 24, 2010)

Thinking about doing something fun.

everyday is BORING.


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

Just thinking about how alone I am. Not in the sense of not having friends, but in the general meaning of the word.. I'm in the house alone. :|


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I think, even as a virgin, I am losing all interest in sex. If a situation arises where I have to perform I will have a stolid response, and would not enjoy the act. I guess I'm becoming asexual.


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

How embarrassed I am right now :doh


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

It looks like a storm is a brewing.


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

My connecting with people is at an all-time low.


----------



## noyadefleur (Oct 26, 2010)

Whether or not it's going to rain soon. And just my general disdain towards eating lately...


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

When people ask me what I'm thinking about I freak and forget what I was thinking about.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

getting a lemon cookie


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

My job and that I'm about to leave. How they probably realize this now.

I'm so bored now and why the hell I don't force myself out tonight. I don't wanna sit at home and do nothing! Sooooo bored. 

I think I broke my pinky toe, but I don't want to look at it yet.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

GRE vocab words.

Ohboyohboy.


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

How much I cant stand having panic attacks...


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Music!


----------



## jtb3485 (Nov 9, 2003)

If I love listening to music so much, why don't I start a music blog or something? Oh right, cause that would be work.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I need a man who will do the following with me:

a. Download an ice cream truck song and go around a neighborhood blasting it. Watch kids get disappointed.
b. Tape a sign to a fast food drive-thru voicebox that says "Broken. Please shout."
c. Put a sign on a door that reads "Dumble"
d. Wear a shirt that says "Life." Hand out lemons on street corner.
e. Make vanilla pudding. Put in mayo jar. Eat in public.
f. Play hide and seek in Ikea.
g. Attach a sign to a manhole that reads, "Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtle tryouts. Inquire within."
h. Place an empty guitar rack in a public space with a sign that reads, "Free air guitars"
i. Go to Barnes and Noble. Put all cook books in the Women's Studies section.


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

laura024 said:


> b. Tape a sign to a fast food drive-thru voicebox that says "Broken. Please shout."
> .


That sounds very tempting...:teeth


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

laura024 said:


> I need a man who will do the following with me:
> 
> a. Download an ice cream truck song and go around a neighborhood blasting it. Watch kids get disappointed.
> b. Tape a sign to a fast food drive-thru voicebox that says "Broken. Please shout."
> ...


If I a man I woulds soooo do all that. The Ice cream truck one I would love to do. Hopefully you find someone.


----------



## mike285 (Aug 21, 2010)

laura024 said:


> I need a man who will do the following with me:
> 
> a. Download an ice cream truck song and go around a neighborhood blasting it. Watch kids get disappointed.
> b. Tape a sign to a fast food drive-thru voicebox that says "Broken. Please shout."
> ...


I'm considering doing 'b', because I'm sure plenty of people would shout at the box haha. Letter 'a' kind of sounds creepy though, not gonna lie. I just picture a pedophile in van, blasting that song to attract little kids. I don't think that's how you meant it to sound though.


----------



## Veritastar (Aug 16, 2011)

How much I want to be off of my diet. I have only 5 more days left yay! Also thinking about how I I'm excited to dye my hair again tomorrow.


----------



## Nevermind0 (Jul 31, 2011)

laura024 said:


> I need a man who will do the following with me:
> 
> a. Download an ice cream truck song and go around a neighborhood blasting it. Watch kids get disappointed.
> b. Tape a sign to a fast food drive-thru voicebox that says "Broken. Please shout."
> ...


Hah that's my idea of a good time, i love pranks :lol


----------



## spacebound_rocketship (Nov 21, 2009)

Food lol


----------



## ktbare (Sep 13, 2009)

Very little for once, and it feels good.


----------



## lyric (Aug 21, 2011)

Something to eat.


----------



## Rest or Real? (Apr 1, 2011)

Time to hit the diamond boys and girls


----------



## Cest La Vie (Feb 17, 2010)

How strawberries are possibly the most overrated and deceptive fruit ever. I mean, how many times have you seen bright red, luscious looking strawberries only to bite into one and have it taste like fleshy air? Too many times, I say!


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

BuriedMyselfAlive said:


> How strawberries are possibly the most overrated and deceptive fruit ever. I mean, how many times have you seen bright red, luscious looking strawberries only to bite into one and have it taste like fleshy air? Too many times, I say!


Mmmm peaches ftw lol

Just thinking about things I appreciate about myself (part of my route to overcoming social anxiety and all that good stuff)


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

I forgot how unbelievably good it feels to have someone just listen to your problems. It's like a soothing balm, honestly. They can say absolutely nothing, and you still manage to feel a bit better. Thanks Ty. You're awesome.


----------



## JMX (Feb 26, 2008)

25 and never had a g/f. WTF is wrong with me.


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

It's 2am here, and there is a huge roach roaming in my apartment room that Im trying to kill. I've never been the type who's scared of killing bugs..but this thing is big.I'm scared as hell too. What a good way to end the night...ughhh!!!!


----------



## nycdude (Mar 20, 2010)

Its 3am and thinking if I should go the park later today to play some soccer by myself, Also if I should get a new pair of earphones.


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

Homework


----------



## Shannanigans (Feb 27, 2011)

I'm thinking about how everything I have to worry about means absolutely nothing. Who cares.


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

I should get started on pre-NaNoWriMo stuff.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

I'm tired


----------



## artynerd (Sep 3, 2011)

that guy! 

and I accidently made an eye wrinkle line but it faded now!


----------



## rickey (Jun 22, 2010)

i should put more pics of me and my cat up


----------



## extraordinary (Sep 10, 2011)

I need to get to IKEA and buy a goddamn mattress! So tired of sleeping on the floor.


----------



## Hallucinating Zebra (Jul 4, 2011)

...


----------



## nycdude (Mar 20, 2010)

If I should go out to run on this nice day.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

If I went to an Animal shelter today would it be weird that I just look and not buy? Cause I like those places for some reason.


----------



## aquilla (Aug 18, 2011)

1.I really should do my english literature homework. I really should. But, oh well... later.
2.And for some reason that song from Grease ( you are the one that i want) really turns me on. :/So im going to listen it again and again this evening


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

Whether or not I'm going to get another panic attack in the next five minutes. & Also - why the hell I'm wearing my polar bear hat at such a serious moment.


----------



## anonymous soul (Sep 8, 2011)

Taking a very energetic 4 month rottweiler to an obedience class this evening .... Im wondering how it will go..


----------



## Aedan (Jul 21, 2011)

I'm thinking about self-promotion... :int


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Tennyson and his emo poetry.


----------



## Xande (Jul 18, 2011)

meganmila said:


> If I went to an Animal shelter today would it be weird that I just look and not buy? Cause I like those places for some reason.


Pretty sure people often go to just look. Lol my sisters used to do this all the time when younger, more so at pet shops though.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
I'm thinking that I wish I didn't have to work so early tomorrow, so not a morning person. Ugh can't wait till Friday afternoon lol.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Where the hell did I save that torque spec!


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Yep, once again.


----------



## Jenchu (Dec 12, 2010)

My job interview. : (


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

Shufflin'


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

Whether or not I should start freaking out about my math test tomorrow. :?


----------



## artynerd (Sep 3, 2011)

My sad life  I think I developed AVPD. I feel like isolating myself. 

I dont want friends or anyone. I just want to be alone!


----------



## sweetD (Sep 6, 2011)

1.Sex 
2.trying really hard to get "excited" about my job interview tomorrow 
3.how do u stop being friends with someone who is bad for you but u care for.


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

contemplating my life, and how I've gotten here, and how I continue to perpetuate the same patterns of behavior. this must be the path of a hermit.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

About how I awoke with disdain for people and had it not only confirmed but magnified. They should stop taking their self hatred out on others on a support site. It's weak. It's as though the biggest crime on the planet's to be socially different. I've had my fill for today so think becoming absorbed blissfully in work alone is in order.


----------



## artynerd (Sep 3, 2011)

Im just a bit sad wondering why someone has deleted me of their friend list? 

but nevermind...


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

I can't stop fidgeting... I need to make something


----------



## Famous (Sep 6, 2011)

I'm hated


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

Food, lol


----------



## Hallucinating Zebra (Jul 4, 2011)

Hmm. Wholegrain seeded bagel, cream cheese, chicken breast. Hmm, it may just work


----------



## andemar (Mar 28, 2011)

...........I think of the devil when I see Beyonce's 1+1 video.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

**** my life. :cry


----------



## artynerd (Sep 3, 2011)

what is true happiness.. 

the one that makes you feel genuinly happy and can last a very long long time.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

Don't hyperventilate. Don't hyperventilate. Sure you haven't started your chemistry lab... but things could be worse right? I mean, thank the gods that you know other people'll be up too. Why were you watching tv anyways?! You realize that you're gonna sacrifice some much needed sleep tonight right? Well, get started then... what are you waiting for?!


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

I wonder if I taste good. Like my heart & all, not down there. We are meat, just like cows & moose. Hypothetically speaking. Ooo might humans actually be healthy as well?

Haha, ....dawm..ew.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

This GD&T drawing, srsly, what the fudge!


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

I really need to finish responding to a friend's PM that I'm taking way to long on. Wouldn't be so hard if it were of a less personal nature.


----------



## Sassy1988 (Sep 15, 2011)

I have two days off, and I have no friends and my partners away. I'm wondering what I can do to get out the house without looking like a loser. But it's making me anxious. So I'll probably just end up spending the weekend home again, for the 3rd week in a row.


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

What am I not thinking about! I love thinking, it sets my ideals, lets me learn things about myself, and promotes positivity, thinking is great!


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

artynerd said:


> Im just a bit sad wondering why someone has deleted me of their friend list?
> 
> but nevermind...


Mine keeps going down too, dunno why! Probably nothing personal, best we both not worry about it I think.


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

How I can't stop shirking homework assignments.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

My sense of taste is returning! You know what that means... my cold is getting better!


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

I want to go to the Santiago Oaks Regional Park!


----------



## EmptyRoom (Jul 28, 2010)

How foolish it was of me to think that I was the only one he thought about.
That my non social anxiety friend is moving on with his life.
I wish him luck and happiness.


----------



## lissa530 (Oct 29, 2009)

I'm thinking about my future..


----------



## regimes (Aug 24, 2011)

how it's really early and i'm gonna kick myself for staying up this long. 
also tumblr.


----------



## green.tea (Feb 19, 2009)

The job interview that went horribly this afternoon. Wasn't prepared to have 4 people interviewing me.


----------



## Melinda (Feb 5, 2009)

I really hope I'm not getting sick. Probably am, because I have amazing luck like that.


----------



## regimes (Aug 24, 2011)

regimes said:


> how it's really early and i'm gonna kick myself for staying up this long.
> also tumblr.


this again.


----------



## NE1CME (Sep 17, 2011)

rolling in the deeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeep


----------



## Famous (Sep 6, 2011)

dont ask


----------



## Innamorata (Sep 20, 2011)

I'm hungry, why are the ad breaks so short? I need to cook my noodles.


----------



## sweetD (Sep 6, 2011)

More wine please


----------



## Innamorata (Sep 20, 2011)

I want a hug.


----------



## mcmuffinme (Mar 12, 2010)

i'm trying not to...so lonely, as always :/


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

Donuts. I can't remember the last time I had one. I think it's been at least a year...

at least a year...

at least a year...

at least a year...

Good lord. A year without donuts. What is my life?


----------



## Weird Fishes (Feb 2, 2011)

Innamorata said:


> I want a hug.


Me too.


----------



## Innamorata (Sep 20, 2011)

Weird Fishes said:


> Me too.


*virtual hug*


----------



## Weird Fishes (Feb 2, 2011)

Thanks haha.


----------



## Innamorata (Sep 20, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## Pennywise (Aug 18, 2011)

The infiniteness of the universe. Did you know that there are over a hundred billion galaxies in our universe? And that each of those galaxies contains a supermassive black hole, which each contain their own universes, each with hundreds of billions of galaxies in them? And it goes on like that forever.


----------



## Ballerina (Jul 14, 2011)

au Lait said:


> Donuts. I can't remember the last time I had one. I think it's been at least a year...
> 
> at least a year...
> 
> ...


Bahahha.

Doughnut update?


----------



## EscapeReality (May 19, 2010)

How my band who is up and coming in the process can be as great as The Doors, and I'm thinking how the hell are my ideas and love of poetry and philopshical things so similar to Jim Morrison for one in this instance.

By the way this is all related in this time cause i'm listening to the soft parade album and doors albums with jim back to back


----------



## Ballerina (Jul 14, 2011)

My browser has frozen for 1-3 minutes every 10 minutes for the duration of a week. I've not bothered with new anti-virus software yet because my files are backed up and, on the one hand, it's exceedingly helped procrastination. Working through tasks is less intimidating in 3 minute allotments rather than my usual all-or-nothing approach. On the other hand, I'm going to bust a cap in its ***.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

Ballerina said:


> Bahahha.
> 
> Doughnut update?


Still donut-less. :'(

SOS please send help!! (in the form of glazed donuts)


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

thinking about a book I just read, called "the life and death of planet earth". about what a shame it is that we're messing with the conditions on earth that allow complex life to exist, conditions that are extremely rare in the universe. and how short life is in comparison to the life of the universe.


----------



## andemar (Mar 28, 2011)

I need to find a job.............asap.


----------



## lonely metalhead (Apr 22, 2011)

Thinking about collage and kicking *** on my future biology exams


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

thinking about how winter's coming.


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

how everything is more boss if you're suited up.


----------



## Melinda (Feb 5, 2009)

Since I only smoke when I am out in public, clearly SA must be good for my health. Right? :cig


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

Holla at ya boy


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

How I am going to get this note changed for coins without having to talk to the new lady who I have avoided for....3 weeks now xD.

Deary me I am a worry.


----------



## Innamorata (Sep 20, 2011)

Gorillaz said:


> how everything is more boss if you're suited up.


Suit up!


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

phoelomek said:


> I do stupid things all the time. I know they're stupid. I do them anyway? Why. :no
> 
> It's 4 AM. I'm drunk. I have to be up for work in 2 hours.
> 
> To go to sleep and risk not waking up for work, or to stay awake and be more zombie-fied than I would if for getting at least a nap. Decisions, decisions.


If oyu are worried about keeping your job I would make sure you do not miss it or be late!


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Wondering why I feel so sick.


----------



## gilt (Jan 7, 2010)

My glasses frames have been discontinued so I need to pick out a new pair. I need to live with whatever I choose for the next two years...so much pressure :afr


----------



## mrmarc (Jul 10, 2011)

If the Charles Bronson film is actually accurate lol


----------



## rgrwng (Aug 25, 2011)

*"i get to LEAVE THE DESK TODAY and drive the city van around, picking up the mail!"*

But then my day just got 50% longer, and i still have to work tomorrow morning.

*"But i get to LEAVE THE DESK TODAY and drive the city van around, picking up the mail!" AND THAT'S FUN TO DO!*

I miss _[that girl i like and want to hang out with but she is busy with school n stuff this semester, so i do not want to bother her even though i like talking with her because she has so much wisdom and female perspective]_

*"But i get to LEAVE THE DESK TODAY and drive the city van around, picking up the mail!" HOORAY FOR ME!

*i feel sad, now...*message in outlook email*

a reminder that *i get to LEAVE THE DESK TODAY and drive the city van around, picking up the mail!"* OMG THAT'S AWESOME!!!



> This is unfortunately how my mind works, straight from brain to keyboard.


----------



## rosettas stoned (Jan 16, 2011)

How crazy it is that human civilization have been in two world wars. That's just mind-boggling when you really think about it; it's not just a few nations going at it, almost every nation in the world was involved.


----------



## hollowtears (Sep 5, 2011)

I´m thinking about my crush, who is my teacher. I have a fatal attraction to him, but he is mean to me, among other things because he cought me making fun of him.


----------



## aquilla (Aug 18, 2011)

what no matter how I try, I couldnt compete with what blonde girl ever. In looks, in being so outgoing and interesting, in living pretty cool life. Everytime I see them together, i just freeze and stop breathing for a sec.Its just so damn wrong.Its not fair. Its nearly for a year I feel like that...And seeing them happy together everyday...Its not getting any easyer.and now, i cannot force myself to believe that anything could change to the good side.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

my fingers.


----------



## mrmarc (Jul 10, 2011)

Just heard yous slaggin me off...and i have a week with yous. With no means of escape...ugh.
Fun!


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

I'm supposed to turn in a form today, and I can't find it...I emailed my counselor to see if he could make a copy of it but he hasn't emailed me back. I'm not very good at this stuff. blargh.


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

Hmmm...plans for tonight.


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

Thinking about how I would like to just leave the country and start over somewhere. This is all more than I can handle.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

mmm "no matter how far wrong you've gone, you can always turn around"


----------



## awkwardface (Jun 11, 2011)

Heaven. What are we still doing here if such a place existed?


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

My study guide/practice test thing. One of the sections of the exam is called the "Non-Cognitive Analysis." And they literally coach you on how to think. They tell you that your opinion should be _a_ because it shows that you are _x, y_ and _z_. Training a bunch of fake medical hopefuls 24 hours a day, 7 days a week eh? Wow. :sus


----------



## catsxx (Aug 25, 2011)

What food tastes like. I've had a really bad cold, and I haven't been able to taste anything for 2 days.


----------



## rgrwng (Aug 25, 2011)

I need a new Kinect game....


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

How stupid I am. Ugh, bleh, yuck. I disgust myself.


----------



## Ballerina (Jul 14, 2011)

au Lait said:


> Still donut-less. :'(
> 
> SOS please send help!! (in the form of glazed donuts)


I go nuts for doughnuts. :heart 








Unless they lack icing. What is this, Iraq??!?!


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

Opening a doughnut franchise in Baghdad


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

Thinking about whether or not I'm gonna find any good boots at the shoe store today. I'm in desperate need of new boots. I saw a girl the other day with really cute boots & I was jealous.


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

This damn essay I have to revise when I friggin' got an A on it originally. 

That and how I hate it here.


----------



## spacebound_rocketship (Nov 21, 2009)

Should I aim to get into med school some day?
Am I really too stupid or it that just my lack of self esteem talking?
I mean, all the smart doctors etc started off knowing nothing like me.
If I believe in myself, work my butt off, dedicate a lot of time, and strive to be the best I can I don't see why I can't succeed.
As cheesy as it sounds I really do feel like I have a passion for the medical field/Anesthesiology I believe it's my calling, the big bucks would just be a bonus.

I just gotta turn my negative thoughts into positive ones and work super hard.


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

A certain someone.

And, baking cupcakes.

Weird, dunno what's gotten into me.


----------



## Melinda (Feb 5, 2009)

One of my facebook friends just updated saying she'd lost 8 pounds. I think I gained them. :sigh I have got to stop binge eating. Whenever I am not traveling, I eat way too much. 

My room is always cluttery, no matter what I do. But I think I'm coming to grips with it. I'm only 23, no need to be perfect yet. 

900 posts! :duck


----------



## alte (Sep 4, 2010)

My work hours. The first zero in the graph is a mistake, the second is a vacation. Each number is number of hours worked in a week.

Overall, I thought I would be working harder. (I did start out on the 2 easiest months of the year though).

is this interesting? probably just too self indulgent lol but I like the graph.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

Ballerina said:


> I go nuts for doughnuts. :heart
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They're beautifuuuul :mushy

I need that hazel chocolate one in my life


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays (Apr 10, 2011)

A French guy that I met randomly when backpacking, want to learn French and move to France :squeeze


----------



## Innamorata (Sep 20, 2011)

Ah, what the hell? Something else wrong with me? Get me to a doctor. Stop obsessing. *bangs head against wall*


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

au Lait said:


> They're beautifuuuul :mushy
> 
> I need that hazel chocolate one in my life


Are we the same person? I just thought the same sentence before seeing what you wrote. :sus

nommmm.

--------------------------

duvet cucooning and stealing toe warmth.


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

M thinking of meeting my online best friend here soon


----------



## Weird Fishes (Feb 2, 2011)

1. Why is my heart beating so fast? I'm just sat here doing nothing. 2) Nobody will read this ... haha.


----------



## James_Russell (Aug 26, 2011)

I just read this


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

How i am not gone completly nuts yet? Going thru all the mental pain.. how much of it can my body take? Or am i already insane?


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Time goes by waaay too fast.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

will i ever finish this research critiquing st!t


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Weird Fishes said:


> 1. Why is my heart beating so fast? I'm just sat here doing nothing. 2) Nobody will read this ... haha.


I readed it


----------



## Dreamscape (Sep 18, 2010)

I spend more time thinking about doing my work than actually doing it. It only drags out the amount of time I spend stressing over it.

Time to log off for now. ...Ooh, what's this.. a few more minutes online won't hurt. *Gets distracted by something else* /repeat


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

omg those doughnuts!

Nothing beats a warm freshly made cinnamon doughnut though:









God have mercy.


----------



## artynerd (Sep 3, 2011)

that boy.... wonder what hes doing, how hes feeling, if i'd ever talk to him again, if he'd ever talk to me again


----------



## Ballerina (Jul 14, 2011)

*I am a wildebeest over food.*



au Lait said:


> They're beautifuuuul :mushy
> 
> I need that hazel chocolate one in my life


I totally read an SAS post which claimed it lost the source to an article which cited a study that represented men as preferring chocolate bars and women preferring selection chocolates (my friend's sister-in-law's hairdresser's baby-sitter's cousin linked me to the post). I ♥ looking at selection desserts, like in that poster, and eating selection chocolate like crazy. Even if I've purchased the same chocolate a hundred times before (Cadbury Snack) and can identify each chocolate.



























I would step over my own mother.



avoidobot3000 said:


> Opening a doughnut franchise in Baghdad


 Don't deflect U.S. hatred onto us :cry


diamondheart89 said:


> Are we the same person? I just thought the same sentence before seeing what you wrote. :sus
> 
> nommmm.
> 
> ...


Noooo strawberry chocolate and raiiinbow. 


Ospi said:


> omg those doughnuts!
> 
> Nothing beats a warm freshly made cinnamon doughnut though:
> 
> God have mercy.


Unless those are filled with strawberry jam, cream, custard or some kind of cholesterol, you are dead to me. :mum Cinnamon is a spice and comes from a tree, Ospi! Maybe I could count cinnamon doughnuts to my 3 daily servings of vegetables and 2 daily servings of fruit.

I always loved the top left. It's usually filled with orange icing.










I always ate these in order of 3 (buttery), 1 (chocolate-chip), 2 and 4 (sugary) and 5 (chocolate biscuits, cake, muffins and other corruptions of chocolate taste yucky to me). 









I think I need to take a short hiatus from my diet before I become a cookie.


----------



## B Harvey (Sep 27, 2011)

that time me, tel, n john was tryin to pay the bills with a little bit of dignity by singin sum of our best loved hits (plus a few of me own r n b slow burners) at the butlins' '90's reloaded' weekend - some bleedin' tosser had the nerve to chuck half a pint of piss water beer at me durin' me finest croonin' moment. i was really burnin' the house down with the climax of 'it's alright' n i get drenched with sum overpriced stella! sure, i carried on like a pro, bc the crowd paid hard earned cash to be there n i luv me fans, but that was BANG out of order! i think that was pivotal in landin' me in the psych ward for the second time. it's farkin' laugh at brian day 365 days a year, it seems. never a day off...


----------



## nycdude (Mar 20, 2010)

Ballerina said:


> I totally read an SAS post which claimed it lost the source to an article which cited a study that represented men as preferring chocolate bars and women preferring selection chocolates (my friend's sister-in-law's hairdresser's baby-sitter's cousin linked me to the post). I ♥ looking at selection desserts, like in that poster, and eating selection chocolate like crazy. Even if I've purchased the same chocolate a hundred times before (Cadbury Snack) and can identify each chocolate.
> 
> I always ate these in order of 3 (buttery), 1 (chocolate-chip), 2 and 4 (sugary) and 5 (chocolate biscuits, cake, muffins and other corruptions of chocolate taste yucky to me).
> 
> ...


OMG! those are my favorite cookies. The ones that come in those purple or blue cans.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

How she's doing, if she's surviving at uni/work. Maybe I will drop her a line on christmas or something


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

I want to meet a nice Latin guy and move to Miami :sigh


----------



## Matomi (Sep 4, 2011)

How the hell am i going to get up at 6 tomorrow for college -.-


----------



## regimes (Aug 24, 2011)

thinking about lots of cuss words for this fly that keeps buzzing around my face.


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

Counting from 1000 and higher in Spanish is a *****.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I'd like to stop binging. Maybe I'm being too hard on myself.


----------



## Innamorata (Sep 20, 2011)

Come online, I want to tell you something.


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

Wondering why I'm still alive...


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

midterms, you have creeped up on me. gtfo please : )


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

My eyes hurts, i should probably go to sleep.


----------



## YomYom (Jul 26, 2011)

The orchestra concert that's gonna happen within the next hour.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

First of all, I guess Simon Cowell isn't as big a jerk as I initially thought. I always wonder whether he's really that person, or it's just an act... :?

And wow, I was watching the X-Factor, and the talent that they discover on that show, wow, some of them are just incredible. And the pure joy that eclipses the contestants' faces when they've found out they're one step closer to achieving their dream, just wow. I'm super happy for them. And I want that so bad. They know what they're chasing, and I wish I could say the same thing. Sometimes I think I might end up spending my entire life searching for something that I may not find. 

And I really love that dude's name... Hudak. Why does it seem like there's always some sorta election going on here?


----------



## lazy (Nov 19, 2008)

making sure i remember stuff from these self help books :|


----------



## Aedan (Jul 21, 2011)

I'm thinking about how awesome I am to have brought frozen pizzas back home, cause right now I'm lazy as **** and wouldn't be able to cook anything.


----------



## aquilla (Aug 18, 2011)

Im curious about my life after, fer example, after 20 or 15 years. Not really dreaming about that good things are going to happen, I just Think about all the things .Good and bad. And also about my choises, which will affect my life. Just fantasizing


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

those people are my inspiration


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

How annoying it is to have my bedroom be in pieces around the house again, but thankful to at least be able to sleep in there as of late. I spend all day everyday trying to stay conscious it's not going to last for very long I can tell you that much.


----------



## Barry Egan (Feb 27, 2005)

Tommorrow, but I'm having difficulty focusing on one thing lately.


----------



## notna (Aug 24, 2010)

Going to bed


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I want something to eat and maybe a coffee and I need to get started on my study. Eat first I think.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Thinking about how to stay in a good mood today. Nothing is going to burst my bubble - I won't allow it.


----------



## fredbloggs02 (Dec 14, 2009)

Truth. People's agenda behind what they say and how possible it is to judge people or to know them. That and I need to plan a trip somewhere, I'm quite restless this evening for something I've seen.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Which way to go.


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

Screw it, I'm gonna enjoy the rest of my night.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

Thinking about having to mow the lawn today. ugh.


----------



## MsMusic (Jan 31, 2011)

Talent is worthless if you don't believe in yourself.


----------



## alwaysmistaken (Aug 25, 2011)

All the stuff I need to get done tomorrow... wahhhh! lol


----------



## SupaDupaFly (Sep 1, 2011)

Thinking of how im going to get my sofa out the front door when i barely could fit it in. *sigh* I hate moving.


----------



## Mithun (Sep 25, 2008)

thinking how I should work on cleaning my home without getting on to any thing else...


----------



## Disconnected (Oct 2, 2011)

BetaBoy90 said:


> How much jolly ranchers suck


My god, I'm now thinking about how long it's been since I tasted, or even heard of Jolly Ranchers! :clap


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays (Apr 10, 2011)

I'm thinking I haven't had any decent sleep in weeks, crap.


----------



## Aedan (Jul 21, 2011)

I'm thinking about my next photographing trip.


----------



## Innamorata (Sep 20, 2011)

I totally f***ed up. I had a dietician's appointment on Friday which I've been looking forward to, and I totally forgot about it. I've probably been discharged from the service now. I feel like a complete moron.


----------



## miminka (May 10, 2009)

My friend told me she wants to live together next year if I study in Toronto. She wants to rent a rustic apartment, which we could decorate according to our tastes, and we would have a studio for my painting and her filmmaking. She said we could drink tea in the afternoons and watch a film every Friday. We would also adopt a cat named Marcus. It goes without saying, I love this idea. But with this in mind, it's harder to move away from these idealizations. I'd wanted to avoid them- because there is too much uncertainty. And that way I'd hoped to avoid disappointment when I find myself renting a roach-infested room above Ali Baba's Shawarma Shack which I could barely afford. 

.. because I'm not living in residence. 

And I don't even know where I'll get accepted. But I know I'm not staying here another summer. Despite the advice of my parents I'm not staying here working at KFC any longer than June. My therapist said I should leave as soon as possible. I can find a job wherever I'm living. I can't waste any more of my energy on KFC.


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

I didn't sleep much last night, either, because I'm obsessing over giving my notice tomorrow to my manager. It's not going to go well at all. They're not going to be happy with me, and I don't know how I will do this. I'm terrified.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

Wow, my new glasses prescription is amazing. Gosh, it's like experiencing the world in a whole new way. Things have never looked so _clear_. Took me forever to decide on the frames. I might just start wearing them all the time.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Lots of new shows on tonight


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Thinking about how ****ty a browser is without adblock. I _really_ want to stop seeing the ad for depressin hurts dot ca.


----------



## Innamorata (Sep 20, 2011)

Girls.


----------



## River In The Mountain (Jun 6, 2011)

Thinking about doing something brave and potentially humiliating.


----------



## Robodontopus (Apr 6, 2011)

job interview tomorrow morning.


----------



## Innamorata (Sep 20, 2011)

What to wear.


----------



## Goopus (Apr 11, 2011)

How badass of an actor Anthony Hopkins is.


----------



## Ballerina (Jul 14, 2011)

I dislike seeing 'RIP' used. I always see it as 'rest in pieces'. I really don't want to be an atheist, but I think I am one~


----------

